# About to start DIUI and full of questions



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi ladies

I've just been reading your stickies and beginners guide to IUI and I am left slightly confused and full of questions.

Basically, to put you in the picture, DH and I have been trying for three years now with his sperm via IVF but recently had the bad news that this was very unlikely to ever work for us because of serious damage to DH's sperm  It was gutting but we're okay - DH at least has kids already and that has really helped him dealing with the DS situation. We've had five failed IVF cycles and neither of us wants to go through another one so we're going for DIUI. 

So... I've been reading the stickies about IUI and have been quite surprised by how similar it is to IVF, with just the egg collection, embryo culture and replacement different. The drugs regime seems incredibly similar and even the doses.

It's left me a bit worried. Last cycle of IVF I started on 225 IU of Gonal F and this had to be reduced to 150 very quickly but even then I had over 20 follies. The time before I had 150IU all the way through and there were still 18. Even doing soft IVF with 150IU for 6 days my follicles were in double figures. But I also read that anything over three and my cycle could get cancelled. Based on my experience, I'm not sure even on 50IU I wouldn't end up over that....

Am I misreading something?

I know I should be glad that I respond well to the drugs and so on but I'm feeling slightly concerned that this might end up being difficult for me. I've already had such a hard time with all this and I was just hoping that this treatment would be easier in some way. I guess there are stresses no matter what! 

Any help or advice would be much appreciated

V xxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi There! You seem to be in a very similar situation to me - we have had 5 ivfs and now doing diui ( currently in 2ww - if you have a regular cycle and no probs yourself then you can try a natural iui( which I have done) - no stim drugs at at - makes a welcome change ! However if this cycle doesn't work they will be stimulating me next 2 iuis - thing is, like you, I produce 25 - 35 eggs each time with ivf with only 220 menopur !
my clinic said I am more likely to overstim with iui so they would have to give me very low doses because if you produce more that 3 juicy folicles it has to be abandoned - so I am worried it will be abandoned but on the other hand - they are the experts x x. 

After 5 ivfs I have found iui a breeze - I so needed a break from all the drugs and collections and sedations - don't hesitate to pm me if you want to talk more x x bestof luck with the iui and I am so sorry you are still going through this awful journey x

Linlou x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi V  - me again, somehow some of my test deleted from my other post (stupid iphone!) - I was meant to say, I was on 220 menopur daily and produced 30ish eggs with IVF so I think I will only be on a tiny dose i.e 75 menupur every other day or maybe even less!  Alternatively, the Docs might decide not to stimulate with injectables but clomid instead - that in another option for us high egg producers.... do not worry, you will hardly be on any stim drugs at all and it will be a breeze compared to the five IVFs yo have had done xx

take care

linlou x


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Linlou. I'm so surprised to find someone else in the same place as me! Fingers crossed you won't need any of the stimulated cycles! 

I know what you mean - I'm so relieved at the idea I don't have to do IVF now and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that IUI will give us the result we need and I'll never end up back there. I got so swollen up - well, you'd know about that! I've put on weight and found it hard to get rid of! 

It's a bit frustrating to have gone through all that. All the time, the doctors kept looking for what might be wrong with me, even though the obvious reason was staring us right in the face. Scary. Just goes to show the world hasn't changed that much, I guess.

Anyway, fingers crossed for us both. Thanks so much for your messages and I will be in touch by PM to talk more.

V xxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi v ! Me too re the weight ! Have put it in over the  ivfs and can't lose it - so nice to find someone in the same situation - definitely pm me - will be so nice to speak x take care x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i did 4 iui's a few years ago, tried ivf last year and am back onto the iui's again (well the waiting list anyway). 

i found the iui's to be much easier and in fact i did better on them, had two eggs nearly every time no problem, whereas it was a struggle to get three for my ivf.


----------

